# new orleans/tampico newbie=



## jamesmetairie (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi i,m new to this forum. my name is jim . i lived in tampico in the late 80,s/early 90,s. and got married to a local lady. i used to do alot of driving between tampico and brownsville going up to texas to a maritime union hall looking for a ship. i have not visited tampico in about 5 years now. is it true the border is so bad the thugs are really express kidnapping anyone in sight ? i,ve been a federal worker now for several years and i was hoping to someday retire and move back to mexico. but at that rate i can stay here in new orleans with the theiving,murdering local thugs .


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You've been listening to too much propaganda. Unless you are involved in the drug trade, are a Mexican official or hanging out in the wrong places at night, you are much safer in Mexico, even the border towns, than in New Orleans.
So, welcome to the forum. I'm sure you'll meet many others who, like ourselves, have retired to Mexico and love it. It's time for you to make another visit.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> ..........You've been listening to too much propaganda......... you are much safer in Mexico, even the border towns, than in New Orleans.


This is a tad off-topic, or maybe not.

Last time we drove to Mexico from British Columbia we decided to go way east and spend a couple of days in San Antonio, Texas, where we had never visited.

This time, we're considering going further east, to visit Dallas and New Orleans, and maybe into Mississippi on the Gulf Coast, then back west and south into Mexico and, ultimately, Zihuatanejo in Guerrero. 
(I've always wanted to stand in Dealey Plaza, etc and have been fascinated by James Lee Burke's novels on Louisiana locations such as New Orleans, New Iberia and Cajun country.)
My concern is safety in places like Dallas and, especially, New Orleans. I've always felt safer in Mexican cities than, say, Los Angeles, Phoenix or Detroit. I realize it's impossible and unwise to generalize about such things, but is my concern unfounded?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Big cities, anywhere in the world, can be both fascinating and dangerous, especially if you are out and about at night after too many drinks. In the sober light of day, all should be well.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

_...but is my concern unfounded?_

My answer to this would be 'yes'.

As RVGringo says, and you of course already know, bad stuff can happen to one worldwide if the brain is left at home.

But specifically Dallas and New Orleans.... I can't imagine you having any trouble in Dallas. New Orleans, before Katrina, had a serious crime problem and I understand that it is worse now. Having said that, I wouldn't hesitate visiting there but I would confine my sightseeing to the daylight hours. Stay in one of the nice hotels in the 'Quarters' and limit your nighttime strolling to it's general vicinity and you should be fine. As far as visiting other 'cajun' locals you should be just fine. Just don't check into a sleazy low-cost motel anywhere.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*crime in mexico*

the fact is that crime happens all over the world....... in paris there are 500,000 surveliance camaras all over the place to eliminate any problems...

in the usa currently bank robberies in major cities are up 60% due to the economy.

in mexico the economy will force people to commit crimes /theft/home burglaries out of necesity....

the only question i would ask anyone that is going to live in mexico or travel in mexico is " if arriving at mexico city airport in the day time or afternoon, would you exchange your dollars for pesos in the terminal ? " 
if you answered yes, then you are not familiar with the crime in mexico and should consider yourself not informed!!!! a french scientist living in mexico city exchange his currency in the mexico city terminal and was followed on the streets in his car with his driver, was shot in the head and robbed..... 

a retired american living in GDL for many years having operated a hotel was murdered in the last 12 months while the property was under re-modeling..... 

so please dont think that the crime in texas or lousiana is worst, you must be carefull in any country but you should be aware of the do's and dont's...

dont drive in mexico at night, and if you have to - drive at a moderate speed so that if you encounter debris on the road you will be able to re-act.

if you get pull over by a police officer , and you believe you have done nothing wrong , dont try to demand your rights or ask for his badge number... your simply asking for problems...... 

dont exchange money at exchange places..... look in the town your in for a convinient and safe atm...... 

do have a mexican cell phone with you so that you can call authorities if you need to.

when looking for handy man, painter etc, try to use someone that a neighbor uses....

if traveling through major cities and you need a taxi, find a hotel and use the taxi service that is on site at that hotel.


----------

